# I hate to say I told you so....



## amy_b (1 June 2012)

The sun has an update on the guy that put a video on YouTube of feeding a kitten to a snake.
(its not good news)
not pleasant reading


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (2 June 2012)

I cannot bare to open that link and read it as I will no doubt find it too disturbing and I bet he will not pay for this? He should be fed to a bloody snake, a***ole


----------



## cellie (2 June 2012)

I read it and think hes done much worse


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (2 June 2012)

cellie said:



			I read it and think hes done much worse 

Click to expand...

It is a worry that we share our planet with such barbarians, sicko, hate to think what else he has done tbh


----------



## Fools Motto (2 June 2012)

Creepy reading.

He is just not human, and I hope he is found soon and locked up for life.


----------



## GlamourDol (2 June 2012)

MoggyinManolos said:



			It is a worry that we share our planet with such barbarians, sicko, hate to think what else he has done tbh 

Click to expand...

We already know he chopped someone up and sent bit of them in the post, I think its pretty safe to say he is a complete and utter *******!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 June 2012)

sorry i will not  click on that link  its totally sick .


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (3 June 2012)

GlamourDol said:



			We already know he chopped someone up and sent bit of them in the post, I think its pretty safe to say he is a complete and utter *******!!
		
Click to expand...

OMG, he sounds absolutely nuts. I cannot bare to click on the link still but hope they find him and he is locked up and they throw away the key.


----------



## ameeyal (3 June 2012)

Not looking.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 June 2012)

I see this chap was arrested in Germany today.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (5 June 2012)

Pale Rider said:



			I see this chap was arrested in Germany today.
		
Click to expand...

That is good news, lets hope he gets exactly what he deserves


----------



## CanadianGirl (8 June 2012)

He actually made a film of the murder of a student in Montreal, including the dismemberment.  He mailed a hand and a foot to the parliament buildings in Ottawa and mailed the other hand and foot to two elementary schools in Vancouver (where I live).

He was arrested in Germany and is waiting for extradition to Canada to be tried for *murdering a person*.  The kittens were unfortunate warning signs that were ignored. 

I find it discomfiting that people seem more concerned about kittens being killed than somebody's son.


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 June 2012)

Ewwww hes a sicko.Needs locking away somewhere where there are no animals or humans,a abandoned island or something. OR dump him with the cannibals in the jungle.


----------



## Molly'sMama (8 June 2012)

CanadianGirl said:



			I find it discomfiting that people seem more concerned about kittens being killed than somebody's son.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they didnt know about that bit? This is the first I've heard of it, although I've been out of the loop. I dont think anyone here would think kittens murdered>man murdered


----------



## SusannaF (9 June 2012)

Yes, he was arrested in an internet cafe in Neukoelln, Berlin. The guy working there recognised him and flagged down a police car.


----------

